# personal safety hazards in drilling and workover rig



## فيصل الطائي (25 يوليو 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء هذا عرض بال power point يوضح مخاطر ابراج الحفر و الاستصلاح


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lakdhar (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي


----------



## m mobarak (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شهاب احمد السعدي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس البرديسي (21 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot my brother


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

